# Force Facebook contact sync?



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello - Is there a way to force a contact to sync with Facebook with an AOSP rom? Im running CM7 and I added a new contact to my contacts and it hasnt synced with Facebook, and its been about a week. Anybody?


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have never heard of this before. Why not try to log out of Facebook on the phone and then log back in? If that doesn't work maybe uninstalled FB and then reinstall


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

i cant remember if there is a "link" option under a person's contact info or not. i was on CM7 for a few months until last night. fighting a no data problem now. If there is, it would be under settings and options of the person's contact. bring up there contact and hit the menu key and see what your options are, then go into settings and look. i dont remember there being anything under settings for it, but give it a look anyways.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

View contact info, edit contact, link contact. as far as I know here is no way to automatically sync facebook contacts with aosp ROMs.

Sent from my HTC CyanogenBolt powered by CyanogenMod 7 RC1.6.1


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

If the contact name is the same as the Facebook name they will automatically sync once you log into the Facebook app. If the name's are slightly different then you must join them manually as posted above.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> If the contact name is the same as the Facebook name they will automatically sync once you log into the Facebook app. If the name's are slightly different then you must join them manually as posted above.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


If the name is really different, you'll have to change it to the name that is on Facebook, link it, then you can change it back to whatever you want. I wonder if there is a way for devs to build in a facebook sync option to aosp roms...


----------



## romsam3 (Sep 6, 2011)

There is one app, I think it's called Facebook Sync that imports facebook contact photos, matches them with your android contacts, and imports them into your address book. But that's all it does at this point. As far as I know there is nothing more elaborate. Let's cross our fingers though. That would be excellent.


----------



## superskaterxes (Aug 11, 2011)

hey i just figured out how to do this. go into your FB app and click settings. then sync ALL contacts. this will bring all your FB contacts into your phone contacts and you can link them manually from there and even hide ones w/o numbers.


----------

